# Monitor Bandwidth Usage Per IP (or MAC address)?



## awyeah (Apr 16, 2011)

My BSD box is the router for my network.  I'm looking for a tool that monitors internet bandwidth usage on a per-IP (or per-MAC address) basis.  I found net-mgmt/bandwidthd, but it's not very flexible and doesn't seem to persist the data anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## tingo (Apr 16, 2011)

There is also net-mgmt/darkstat, I don't know if it will work better for you.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 17, 2011)

The way ISPs usually do it is through some sort of radius.


----------

